
Lessons learned switching our web UI from stock fonts to a proprietary font - johns
http://miksovsky.blogs.com/flowstate/2010/08/lessons-switching-our-web-ui-from-stock-fonts-to-a-proprietary-font.html
======
ihumanable
All that talk and not a single screenshot of what it looked like with the font
change.

~~~
oconnore
Did you see the article? Then you saw the font...

------
aresant
By default I shudder reading any article that suggests that a ustom font is a
smart UI choice for web apps.

Almost without exception, custom font choices lead to broken designs, slow
serving, and work against clean UI.

But this article fairly balances the joy of selecting a custom font, with the
sheer litany of issues that come with proper integration: compatibility,
hosting, licensing, sizing, etc.

------
powrtoch
AKA "Reverse Verdanagate".

------
k-zed
Thanks for making the Web a more horrible place (step by tiny step)...

well as long as I can force my browser to use the system sans-serif font for
all web pages, all is good

~~~
masklinn
> Thanks for making the Web a more horrible place (step by tiny step)...

Oh, insanity, how beautiful you are.

